# Pet Passport Scheme and travel out of and back into EU



## flyingscotsman (Jun 23, 2007)

Hi All
I've posted this or similar on the Morocco travel forum but have not yet pulled any real answer so as time is counting down thought i'd try again.... you Pet folk know the anxiety you might have if you thought your dog might be seized.

I'm still unclear whether I would be risking getting Bobby(my dog) stuck in quarantine limbo or worse if i go out of the EU and into Morocco and run into problems based on his pet passport when coming back into Spain. 

He is chipped since 6th Jan 2011, had his rabies and all other relevant shots are up to date. He has had his booster rabies a few days ago.

I've travelled before in the EU with no problems but never before out of the EU ie into Morocco and back. 

The issue I have is based on the time span shown in his pet passport from first rabies injection to reading the Titre 

In my case Bobby was vaccinated on the 6th January, sample was taken on the 26th of Jan and Vet stamped passport on 10th Feb saying result was equal to or greater than the 0.5iu/ml 

As far as I understood he was then ok on his rabies shots. According to my Vet that was the normal protocol and practice then . ..but as has been posted in a few places there must be a "THIRTY day wait between inj and the reading. .....now i understand they don't even require a blood test following rabies inj !

SO the question is "Under the present legislation which governs movement of dogs out of and back into the EU is my dog compliant with them or might he be stopped returning into Spain by some zealous dept of health official.


Ronnie and an anxious Bobby 

PS We are heading down in January


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

Not 100% sure on this, but isn't the "Pet Passport Scheme" only for travel within EU !!

If you take dog outside EU, do you not have to follow the quarantine rules of the country you return into, i.e. Spain !!


----------



## dragabed (May 24, 2008)

i travelled down the west cost of france with a french couple who were taking there dog into morroco they sid they had no problems as long as you fill in the the import and export forms and pay fees.
but if you want a difinitive answer to allay any fear give defra a phone the will put you right.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Get it from the horses mouth.....phone DEFRA.

tony


----------



## Jimbost (Aug 25, 2012)

This might help

http://ourtour.co.uk/home/africa-calling-defras-pet-passport-rules-have-changed/


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Phone Defra - and if you can't record the conversation then try and get as much of what is said written down, get the name of the person you speak to, time, date and a referance number.

Belt and braces comes to mind!


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

I am pretty sure that, in order to avoid quarantine, you have to spend six months in mainland Europe i.e. France, Spain etc before you can return to UK after your dog has been to Morocco. So, in effect, your dog does quarantine in mainland Europe.
Some people avoid this by boarding their dog in Spain (some enterprising ex pats have set up boarding kennels) while they visit Morocco. Not sure how you would prove that the dog did not accompany you out of Europe but that is another problem to be solved :wink: .

Best to check with DEFRA though


----------



## Easyriders (May 16, 2011)

According to DEFRA, bringing an animal from a non-approved country requires you to have a blood test done 30 days or more after the rabies jab; then you have to wait 3 months after an ok blood test.

Morocco is not an approved country, as there is rabies there. Here's a link to DEFRA:

http://www.defra.gov.uk/wildlife-pets/pets/travel/

Hope this helps.


----------



## flyingscotsman (Jun 23, 2007)

Thanks to all who replied.

Not really the answers though I wanted to hear  

I'd read that there were lots of "French dogs" there ..Bobby likes the poodle types :lol: so I assumed there must be a way they are getting in 

Maybe as Dragabed said of the French couple he met, that there are Import/export forms for dogs and a fees......anyone else heard of these Moroccan dog import/export forms and fee?

As a back up before I leave Ireland ,I'll get a titre test done 30 days + after his booster and if I don't get the result back in time before i leave here i'll get him to fax it to me at a Spanish Vets in Algecerias , who if it is in the correct range should be able to stamp me OK......for the appropriate fee no doubt 

:wink: 

Ronnie


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

All other European countries can come and go to Morroco as Rabies is widespread through Europe including France. It is just that in mainland Europe most dogs will be vaccinated but it will be the opposite in Morocco so the risk is greater.
Morocco is not part of the Pet Passport Scheme so UK dogs cannot come and go there under the Pet Passport until they join.


----------



## Easyriders (May 16, 2011)

patp said:


> All other European countries can come and go to Morroco as Rabies is widespread through Europe including France. It is just that in mainland Europe most dogs will be vaccinated but it will be the opposite in Morocco so the risk is greater.
> Morocco is not part of the Pet Passport Scheme so UK dogs cannot come and go there under the Pet Passport until they join.[/quot
> 
> Rabies is NOT widespread through Europe including France!
> ...


----------



## Hessi (Nov 6, 2012)

*Doggy Passport for EU*

When we get our m/h in March '13 we want to go to France in her and take our 3 Beardies with us, Saffy, Fudge and Daisy
What is the process to get 'doggy passports' my wife has started to look and it seems very complicated.
Our dogs are all chipped and all upto date with required jabs for UK.
Is there an idiots guide for applying for 'doggy passports' for our Beardies.
Any help appreciated.

with best regards

Hessi 8)


----------



## Easyriders (May 16, 2011)

*Re: Doggy Passport for EU*



Hessi said:


> When we get our m/h in March '13 we want to go to France in her and take our 3 Beardies with us, Saffy, Fudge and Daisy
> What is the process to get 'doggy passports' my wife has started to look and it seems very complicated.
> Our dogs are all chipped and all upto date with required jabs for UK.
> Is there an idiots guide for applying for 'doggy passports' for our Beardies.
> ...


It's actually very straightforward, we did it from scratch in Portugal in October when we adopted a stray, he's now back in Wales with us.

If your dogs are chipped already, all you need to do is make sure the date they were chipped is entered on each pet passport by your vet. If you don't know the exact date, just ask the vet to enter a date before the first rabies jab - this is important. If the dogs were chipped at the vet's, they will have a record of the date. Not all vets in Britain do the pet passport scheme, if your doesn't ask them to recommend one that does.

Then each dog must be vaccinated against rabies, with details of the vaccine used, and the date it was given plus the date by which a booster should be given (for France and most of Europe, not more that a year between vaccinations).

That's all you need to leave the UK and enter France. To come back into the UK, you have to show that the dogs are covered against rabies, and you also have to have tapeworm tablets of the correct type administered to each dog by a vet between 24 and 120 hours of reentering the UK. The French vet must record the type of tablet given, and the date and time it was given. Best to avoid vets too near Calais and the other channel ports, many have overcharged for this.

It's really not too difficult! We were nervous about bringing our new friend Barney into the UK with his Portuguese pet passport, but the check at Calais Eurotunnel took less than 5 mins. We would recommend using the tunnel, as you get to stay with your dogs.


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Hessi - have look at the Defra site for the latest information -

www.defra.gov.uk/wildlife-pets/pets/travel/pets/


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Easyriders said:


> patp said:
> 
> 
> > All other European countries can come and go to Morroco as Rabies is widespread through Europe including France. It is just that in mainland Europe most dogs will be vaccinated but it will be the opposite in Morocco so the risk is greater.
> ...


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Doggy Passport for EU*



Easyriders said:


> Hessi said:
> 
> 
> > When we get our m/h in March '13 we want to go to France in her and take our 3 Beardies with us, Saffy, Fudge and Daisy
> ...


If travelling in Europe and NOT staying in a particular country for 3 months or More then the validity DATE of the Rabies vaccination given by your vet is adhered to. i.e. this may be 2 or 3 years. IT IS NOT NECESSARY TO RE-VACCINATE EVERY YEAR FOR RABIES.


----------



## Easyriders (May 16, 2011)

*Re: Doggy Passport for EU*



zulurita said:


> Easyriders said:
> 
> 
> > Hessi said:
> ...


The vet who gave the rabies jab to our dog in Portugal put the date for revaccination as 1 year. The French also advise 1 year.


----------



## Easyriders (May 16, 2011)

patp said:


> Easyriders said:
> 
> 
> > patp said:
> ...


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

*Re: Doggy Passport for EU*



Easyriders said:


> zulurita said:
> 
> 
> > Easyriders said:
> ...


Dogs vaccinated on the UK have a vaccine that lasts either 2 or 3 years depending on the manufacturer. The vet will enter on the Passport when the booster is due.


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Our dog had his latest Rabies vaccination on 12/04/12 and is due another 11/04/15


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Most EU countries will say 1 year for vaccination.

We in the UK as stated go by the manufacturers validity date. If living in the UK it is fine to go by this.


----------



## Easyriders (May 16, 2011)

Whether your vet recommends one, two or more years between rabies vaccinations, people need to be aware that no rabies vaccine, whether for people or animals, is 100% effective.

For this reason, consider carefully whether you wish to take the risk of taking even a vaccinated dog to a country where rabies is common, especially if the animal is not neutered.


----------



## busterbarron (Jan 1, 2012)

*Dog bacEU*

Hi

We are in Turkey at the moment with our dog. We encountered problems but this is what you do.

Make sure your dogs vaccs, passport are all up to date, esp. with rabies vacc, and get a blood test done in the UK before you leave. The vet will give you the dates. This is needed to get back into EU and some countries outside the EU require a blood test certificate before they allow you in.

We had to get one in Turkey so we can get back into EU. It is the blood test certificate and letter af good health they seem to want. Just cover every base you can

All the best

Russ


----------



## flyingscotsman (Jun 23, 2007)

Hi All,
Just to update this thread.
I am now in Morocco presently Matril with the dog "Bobby"

I found an English speaking Spanish Vet , communicated first by email, then when I arrived in Algecerias completed all requirements with her, Bobby given thorough exam and thorough check of my papers, including a call by her to the customs/immigration to check out if any any possible problem might exist got the all clear, stamps on passport,etc

Bobby and I had 30 -40 min consultation all for the pricely sum of 10 Euro!....I made an unasked for and equal donation.

In Ireland the same sort of service would have set me back about 75 euro or more.

I had though before I left Ireland gotten a repeat Rabies Titre test done on Bobby. This time sample taken 30 days after innoculation. I had arranged for result to be sent direct from Irish lab to her. As it happens it was not required but had it been I'd have still been sitting in Spain twidiling my thumbs waiting for the result to arrive.

Bobby pretty happy with the place and new exotic smells, though unfortunately or maybe fortunately not many other dogs around. Nor does he, I suspect like the restrictions on his freedom that the extending leashe places on him, especially as the place is a cat chasers paradise!

Flyingscotsman


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Any chance of the Vets name, address and any other details so I can add them to the Vets List?

Any help appreciated.


----------



## flyingscotsman (Jun 23, 2007)

Hi Keith

The English speaking vet I used was Eva Garcia. of the

Clinica Veterinaria Campo Gibraltar
Avda.Virgen de la Palma
Edif.don Francisco 3
11203 Algeciras (Cadiz)
Spain

tel 956.09.70.60
email [email protected]
www.cvcampogibraltar.es

No obvious easy parking around her place but I'm a 7.3 metre bus, though up at the top of street across a couple of roundabouts, ten minute walk or so away, there is a a major shopping centre near where I found parking.

Should note here that I emailed over 6 Vets in Algeciras and she was only one who replied , and she struck me as genuinely interested in the welfare of the dog and not just the money!

Hope she will be a help to others.

Ronnie


----------

